# Sticky  GTO picture thread



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Show your goat, two weeks old and 1,100 milesarty:


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

a couple new pics


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

A few "Then and Now" pics........


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's some pics of my 2004. I bought it about a month ago. 




























2006 tail lights are on the way. I plan to order some TSW Nogaro wheels soon. That'll be about it for appearance mods.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

nagoat said:


> a couple new pics


Looks like your Christmas present in the driveway:cool


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> A few "Then and Now" pics........


Nice wheels! They go good with the PBM. Your stance looks like it's got a little rake to it, some suspension mods?
2006 tail lights would blend in nice.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

SCXR said:


> Here's some pics of my 2004. I bought it about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, good choice. Looks like a clean car.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

:seeya:


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

A few *hours *old and however many miles it is from Pgh to New Jersey on the Odm:










Then after i woke up and it quit Snowing:


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*Old Goats New Goat*







New Goat, no mods yet.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

242379 said:


> Looks like your Christmas present in the driveway:cool


yeah my kids got me the neons for christmas. the place did a nice job on the install as well. when i went to pick it up the guy said they liked my car so much they treated it like it was thier own.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

> Nice wheels! They go good with the PBM. Your stance looks like it's got a little rake to it, some suspension mods?
> 2006 tail lights would blend in nice.


:agree :agree


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

242379 said:


> Nice wheels! They go good with the PBM. Your stance looks like it's got a little rake to it, some suspension mods?
> 2006 tail lights would blend in nice.


That's the Pedders "Strip II", 1" drop in front, 5/16" lift in back. And yes, '06 tail lights are definitely on the list of "must-haves". I'm hoping some LED lights will be available one day though.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

242379 said:


> Show your goat, two weeks old and 1,100 milesarty:


That blue of yours is da bomb! :cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

*'06 A4, 18"s, 12,000 miles*

my everyday driver, bought new in june. got the diablosport predator tuner, a k&n air charger cai, and the autocross grill. love the car to death. top speed of 163 mph. 2 tickets so far...
Dustin.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## qwikgta (Jan 18, 2006)

This is my new ride. 05 GTO. Cartek Stage 3 heads, stage 2 cam, Kooks long tube headers, X pipe and high flow cats, FAST ported intake, ASP underdrive pulley, ported TB, B&M shifter. For more info see page 14 of the July 06 issue of GM High Tech Performance.

Can't wait to become a productive member of the forum

Rob


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

qwikgta said:


> This is my new ride. 05 GTO. Cartek Stage 3 heads, stage 2 cam, Kooks long tube headers, X pipe and high flow cats, FAST ported intake, ASP underdrive pulley, ported TB, B&M shifter. For more info see page 14 of the July 06 issue of GM High Tech Performance.
> 
> Can't wait to become a productive member of the forum
> 
> Rob


I read the artical, nice! Did the guy drive it much? Seemed like he had a lot of toys. He did like red!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> That blue of yours is da bomb! :cheers


Thanks! The color hooked me


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> my everyday driver, bought new in june. got the diablosport predator tuner, a k&n air charger cai, and the autocross grill. love the car to death. top speed of 163 mph. 2 tickets so far...
> Dustin.


Almost my sister car, but I have the black gut. I've got 4/06 build date, wonder how close. Mine also daily driver, SAP grills just arrived friday :willy: 
No mods yet, thinking predator first with the A4.

EEZ GOAT seems like you went out of state to get yours as well, I went to NJ from PA. Over two weeks and no tags from the dealer,and the temp reg says EXP 1/1/07. Dealer says they will pay any tickets, I don't want to be pulled over to begin with


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

New T/S bulbs...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Added a 1966 GTO post coupe to the herd tonight, restoraton starts Wednesday!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

05GTO said:


> Added a 1966 GTO post coupe to the herd tonight, restoraton starts Wednesday!


Cool, what color are you going to paint it?:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

242379 said:


> Cool, what color are you going to paint it?:cool



It is an original numbers matching car, so I'm going back with the Y code Candlelite Cream.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Bought new in March 06 with 6miles on her now 12/30/06 3600 miles


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Here are a couple of my....*

06 SRM GTO. Got her in the beginning of December with 8 miles on it and now have a grand total of 44 on her.arty: And YES that is a messy garage! And I plan on storing it for quite a while.


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

JMH GTO said:


> 06 SRM GTO. Got her in the beginning of December with 8 miles on it and now have a grand total of 44 on her.arty: And YES that is a messy garage!


What's up with the "LAST GTO EVER"? Just curious, beautiful car you have! :cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

JMH GTO said:


> 06 SRM GTO. Got her in the beginning of December with 8 miles on it and now have a grand total of 44 on her.arty: And YES that is a messy garage!


messy garage! i wish i could fit a car in my garage.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

JMH GTO said:


> 06 SRM GTO. Got her in the beginning of December with 8 miles on it and now have a grand total of 44 on her.arty: And YES that is a messy garage!


Sweet! I love the SRM and I am not a fan of red, I wanted IBM, and SRM was my back up color SRM looks so rich and deep.:cool


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thank you all for the very nice comments.*

Yea the dealer's red tag sign read "LAST GTO EVER" to make whomever bought it think that it truly was the LAST GTO off the line. (Which it is NOT!) I just left the red tag on the mirror like when I bought it. I am keeping it stored until the springtime and then see what I plan on doing to it. Driving/selling/trading/keeping.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is my 06 SRM. Bought it on 12/30/06.



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2537989


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

abright52 said:


> Here is my 06 SRM. Bought it on 12/30/06.
> 
> Congratulations! Looks very nice.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Here's a link to my main car gallery.

http://www.amacny.com/vb/local_links.php?action=jump&id=62&catid=4


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*I really like the NOW pics.*



Good 2 go said:


> A few "Now" pics........


I wonder how those wheels would look on a SRM?


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Here is a couple of pics with the new wheels/tires and the SAP front bumper...


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Like the wheels and the SAP!*



V8 GOAT said:


> Here is a couple of pics with the new wheels/tires and the SAP front bumper...


Yea that looks real nice too. 245/40/18's hummmm!


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

JMH GTO said:


> Yea that looks real nice too. 245/40/18's hummmm!


Yes, but the BFG KDW is so wide (much wider than most 245s) that I had to roll the fenders, but they look mean as hell and they grip like crazy!!


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*I was wondering about the fenders*



V8 GOAT said:


> Yes, but the BFG KDW is so wide (much wider than most 245s) that I had to roll the fenders, but they look mean as hell and they grip like crazy!!


Thank-you for reading my mind. (grip like crazy aaaaa?)


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

JMH GTO said:


> Thank-you for reading my mind. (grip like crazy aaaaa?)


In a word? Yes! They stick like they have glue on them. I read many reviews that said these tires are "extremely" noisy, but after 1500 miles with them, I do not consider them to be much noisier than the stock tires. I would highly recommend them to anybody. :cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

abright52 said:


> Here is my 06 SRM. Bought it on 12/30/06.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is my 05 A4.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

There are some awesome pix of the GTO's out there. 

GTX76, Love the GTO Graphix. 

Here are a few pix of our GTO.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

JMH GTO said:


> 06 SRM GTO. Got her in the beginning of December with 8 miles on it and now have a grand total of 44 on her.arty: And YES that is a messy garage! And I plan on storing it for quite a while.


Nice. Too bad about the front fascia. Are you going to have the rivets removed?


----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

tonio, i think that's the shiznick. what size tires are those?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah tonio those are [email protected]$$ rims what the name of them?


----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks! They are 19" Thruxton staggered 245/35 front-275/30 rear, Pedder Track II suspension install by Vengeance Racing in Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Yes they just pop out as they are NOT drilled in......*



bg2m8o said:


> Nice. Too bad about the front fascia. Are you going to have the rivets removed?


They just LOOK that way. They are barely glued on where I guess the front plate would be drilled in place. To fool the local fuzz. Not that I drive it, because I don't. <(Which is a lie cause I drove it today to the store for NO reason!)


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Nice ride. BOTH cars! Now please answer a question for me....*



gtx76 said:


> Here is my 05 A4.


Which car is quicker? The GTO or the Hemi Charger? Thanks in advance!:seeya:


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

JMH GTO said:


> Which car is quicker? The GTO or the Hemi Charger? Thanks in advance!:seeya:


The GTO is the fastest, but I've got to be careful. My wife has caught me off guard a couple of times and I was seeeing tail lights! :lol:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

TonioS4 said:


> Thanks! They are 19" Thruxton staggered 245/35 front-275/30 rear, Pedder Track II suspension install by Vengeance Racing in Atlanta, Ga.
> View attachment 915
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Good looking set up.:cool


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

*Here's my '06*

I got it back in August as a weekend toy and I put almost 10,000 miles on it already while my Titan gets neglected.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

How do you fit 19" wheels with 275's on it with no rub? Rolled the fenders?


----------



## TonioS4 (May 16, 2006)

SnKGoat said:


> How do you fit 19" wheels with 275's on it with no rub? Rolled the fenders?


Yes! Roll the fenders and maybe some cutting.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

bott06goat said:


> I got it back in August as a weekend toy and I put almost 10,000 miles on it already while my Titan gets neglected.


Sell the Titan for more mods:cool 
Sweet ride!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

242379 said:


> Sell the Titan for more mods:cool
> Sweet ride!


Got an 11 month old baby and my wife is three months pregnant so I need the Titan's back seat. Hopefully I will have the money stashed for a cam by summer.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

bott06goat said:


> Got an 11 month old baby and my wife is three months pregnant so I need the Titan's back seat. Hopefully I will have the money stashed for a cam by summer.


The GTO's got a back seat:lol: 

Congratulations, you may need a bigger truck.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


>


I like your rims, nice touch. Got any pics of the interior with the JHP geges?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

A herd of goats:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

*There's gotta be more...*

When she was only two days old...


----------



## tengai (Jan 4, 2007)

I picked up this '04 used on 12/23/06. This was taken a couple weeks ago after it turned 18K miles.


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

*ohios fastest 06 season*

here is some pics of my 05 gto 11.70 at 120mph 1.967 60ft this year going for 9s...:seeya:


----------



## mwc3116 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Here is my '05*

I purchased it back in July of 2006. I can't wait till Winter is over so I can get it out of storage !!


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Blurry as hell, but that's so I don't have to wash her :lol:


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

*my new baby*








[/IMG]


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

*2004 a few mods*

What to add next?


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

2004:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

bluebluemblue said:


> What to add next?


2006 tail lights would blend in nice:cool


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

*I hate winter*

Feeling a little salty are we?
Still waiting for snow, we have plenty of salt ready.


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

Photoshopped...


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Brett3rThanU (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## gtoibew (Jan 21, 2007)

*My Yellow GTO*


----------



## fst8nuff (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres mine about 1 month old and just a lpe intake


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe some of you remember me, I`m german and bought my daughter in Nov. a GTO what she uses from Jan till Aug for her int. school stay in Santa Barbara Ca. - She drives it since Jan. 3rd. here`s a picture, think she`ll show up in the forum too.
Harry
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/PICT0041.jpg


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> Maybe some of you remember me, I`m german and bought my daughter in Nov. a GTO what she uses from Jan till Aug for her int. school stay in Santa Barbara Ca. - She drives it since Jan. 3rd. here`s a picture, think she`ll show up in the forum too.
> Harry
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/PICT0041.jpg


Of course we do, you're the one tearing up the autobahn in an Caddy.:lol: 
Thanks for the pic, it's my desk top until it warms up here.:cheers
Welcome back.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

242379 said:


> Of course we do, you're the one tearing up the autobahn in an Caddy.:lol:
> Thanks for the pic, it's my desk top until it warms up here.:cheers
> Welcome back.


You are right, I`m the one who beats almost all on the autobahn with my XLR and STS. I don`t know if I`ve told here already, I got me a new STS on Dec. 21 and had this one up to 276 kph (171 mph).
If my daughter doesn`t stay in the US we will have her goat over here around Sept. this year and when I`ll pick it up from Bremerhaven/Germany the first thing I do check out the top speed of it. :cool 

I tell Bri (Sabrina) to join this forum, so much nice people around here:cheers 

Harry


----------



## jswhigham (Jun 25, 2006)

*Link to my GTO*

http://www.funpeoplephotos.com/gallery/1295180/1/91521343/Original


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## redneckssracer00 (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is my ride. Dirt Street Stock that I race in Enid.


----------



## redneckssracer00 (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is some more.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

Couple of mine. 2005 MBM


----------



## jonaphn (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of mine.

I plan to take some better ones once the weather gets better.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

A few new pics of my Pulse Red '04...


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice looking Goats in here, but I have a question ... I thought the 04's didn't have the hood scoops ... Is that an 05 or later hood?


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

BobG said:


> Nice looking Goats in here, but I have a question ... I thought the 04's didn't have the hood scoops ... Is that an 05 or later hood?


Yes, I had an '05 hood and rear fascia installed. It's also got '06 tail lights.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Verdoro 68 said:


> Yes, I had an '05 hood and rear fascia installed. It's also got '06 tail lights.


Beautiful!
arty:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice indeed! The little 5.7 badge is the only thing that gives it away. :cheers


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Very nice indeed! The little 5.7 badge is the only thing that gives it away. :cheers


Thanks. No need for false advertising 

Here's a "before" pic while we were on a 4000 mile road trip last November. It took a while to clean the mess up.


----------



## hergtotoy (Feb 23, 2007)

SCXR, I have a 2004 GTO, and I want to put the 2006 tail lights on it. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Not sure if they are a sponsor here or not, but I bought my '06 tails from Gene Culley when he was at fredbeansgmparts.com. He now runs gmpartshouse.com. He's got a link on the homepage of gmpartshouse.com about how to order them.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Ya know, that's one thing that has DEFINITELY changed over the years ... Modern cars are far more corrosion resistant than those of the '60's and '70's. You can easily drive your Goat through snow/ice and kippered roads, then just wash it off really well, and you're good to go.

I don't take mine out until we have had a couple of good soaking rains after the last salting has been done. Yes, I know that most would do the same because it's a classic, but it's also because I know that it would QUICKLY turn into a rust bucket should it get exposed to road salt.

verdoro, your Goat cleans up pretty nicely


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I know what you mean, my '68 hasn't seen a drop of water in years. I can't even remember the last time I used a hose to wash it. It was my daily driver years ago so it's seen it's share of bad weather but now it's a pampered princess.

Newer cars have much more in the way of corrosion resistance. Back in the '60's if it was hidden from pain view, it was probably bare metal. Not to mention paint and coating technology has come a loooong way since then.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

It looks better clean.

Is it hard to take the bra on and off? Where did you get it from and what did it cost.

I'm thinking hard about getting one cause I drive 50 miles one way to work -- I have under 4000 miles on my new one and I already have a rock chip on the front part of the hood. I'm looking at a bra and that clear film that they are putting on a lot of cars.

I still have to take a couple of photo's of my new one I'll try and attach a pic of my 04.


http://www.gtoforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Speed said:


> It looks better clean.
> 
> Is it hard to take the bra on and off? Where did you get it from and what did it cost.


It only takes about 5 minutes to install/remove it. It's made by Colgan Custom. I got it from PFYC.com. Ran around $120 with the mirror guards.

I thought about a clear guard too, but at $500-$600 they were a little too much for me. The bra works great and stops 95% of the debris. The only problem I've had is a little scufffing on top of the hood, but it polished out fine.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

No other Torrid Red SAPs shown... he's my contribution-  Full SAP FTW!!! 
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u129/melily123/EmsGTO007.jpg


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Verdoro 68 I will be checking into that.

You are right, it is as I thought, a bunch cheaper
:cheers :rofl:


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

hergtotoy said:


> SCXR, I have a 2004 GTO, and I want to put the 2006 tail lights on it. Where did you buy them from?


I bought them off of E-bay but since then, I've found Fred Beans Parts has some good pricing. 

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...ltiSearch&skipLookup=1&items=10&siteid=214152


----------



## RacerBob (Mar 15, 2007)

3 yrs. old, 8300 mi.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Silver on red...my favorite combo.:cool


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> A few "Then and Now" pics........


LOVE the rims! What are they...
They're exactly what I've been lookin for!:cheers


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

My Baby...


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

My baby... and yes, those are stockers for rubber (27K miles)!


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Before and after


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Purchased April 26th, 2006. 21,000 miles already.:willy: 

Now has tint, JHP gauges and bluetooth. Suspension and other mods planned.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

1badbrazen said:


>


BAD AZZ!!! That is one of the best looking Goats I've seen yet!
Do you have a link for where you got the front bumper cover?


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

pm me and i will give you the site and phone #


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

My 06


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*here is my baby. she's nothing fancy, but she's mine!
i have a hard time w/ guys believing its mine, they think its my dad or brothers, until they look inside or at my license plate frame.*


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*06 Gto Team Obsolete*

2006 m6 18'' Blue/Blue B&M Shifter,Custom paint With Sap,Front Bumper, grills and rear Spoiler. Purchased Black tailights on Ebay, Great Lights No red on side and no chrome on center!! JHP molded mud Flaps, Removed fog lamps/4" hose to cool brakes. Removed rear tow bar,under plastic shroud! Love this car and Proud to be a GTO Owner!!Im 50yrs Young and like the looks of the Musclecars of days gone byarty: I hope you enjoy it as much as i DO!!


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

My first is a 2005 GTO SAP 17" PBM/Red M6. Bought brand new 2-17-05. She now has 44,500 miles. Only mods are a K&N drop in filter, BMR strut tower brace, ROH Drift R's staggered, Custom A-pillar pod and gauges, Holden dash pod, tinted tails & front markers and Baer CD & S 13"s front and 12"s rear.

My second is an 2006 SRM SAP 18" A4 bought brand new 12-11-06. She now has 507 miles. I presently have a Mygoatbites ported and polished inside and out T/B, Pedders track II, APS Twin turbo, APS in-tank twin fuel pump, Hotchkis F&R sway bars, L92 heads, L76 intake, HID lows and driving lights, full LED running lights, HPE C-cam, SLP U/D pulley, rear seat delete, BMR one piece drive shaft, and more to come.....


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

bigdisplay said:


> My first is a 2005 GTO SAP 17" PBM/Red M6. Bought brand new 2-17-05. She now has 44,500 miles. Only mods are a K&N drop in filter, BMR strut tower brace, ROH Drift R's staggered, Custom A-pillar pod and gauges, Holden dash pod, tinted tails & front markers and Baer CD & S 13"s front and 12"s rear.
> 
> My second is an 2006 SRM SAP 18" A4 bought brand new 12-11-06. She now has 507 miles. I presently have a Mygoatbites ported and polished inside and out T/B, Pedders track II, APS Twin turbo, APS in-tank twin fuel pump, Hotchkis F&R sway bars, L92 heads, L76 intake, HID lows and driving lights, full LED running lights, HPE C-cam, SLP U/D pulley, rear seat delete, BMR one piece drive shaft, and more to come.....


bigdisplay - That back GTO is one sweet looking ride. :cheers


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Mine is an 04 with 17,500 miles. Currently no mods yet.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

bigdisplay said:


> My first is a 2005 GTO SAP 17" PBM/Red M6. Bought brand new 2-17-05. She now has 44,500 miles. Only mods are a K&N drop in filter, BMR strut tower brace, ROH Drift R's staggered, Custom A-pillar pod and gauges, Holden dash pod, tinted tails & front markers and Baer CD & S 13"s front and 12"s rear.
> 
> My second is an 2006 SRM SAP 18" A4 bought brand new 12-11-06. She now has 507 miles. I presently have a Mygoatbites ported and polished inside and out T/B, Pedders track II, APS Twin turbo, APS in-tank twin fuel pump, Hotchkis F&R sway bars, L92 heads, L76 intake, HID lows and driving lights, full LED running lights, HPE C-cam, SLP U/D pulley, rear seat delete, BMR one piece drive shaft, and more to come.....


Love the PBM's sinister look. Got any more pics of it from different angles? 

A few more q's: 
PBM - What size are the Drift-R's (18s or 19s?) What brand and size tires are you running? Any rubbing (did you roll have to roll the fenders?)? 

SRM - Did the Pedders suspension set-up drop the Goat any? How's the ride?


----------



## groos (May 16, 2007)

just picked it up yesterday. i love it!

'05 M6


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

04BLKGOAT said:


> bigdisplay - That back GTO is one sweet looking ride. :cheers


Thanks....


PWR_SHIFT said:


> Love the PBM's sinister look. Got any more pics of it from different angles?
> 
> A few more q's:
> PBM - What size are the Drift-R's (18s or 19s?) What brand and size tires are you running? Any rubbing (did you roll have to roll the fenders?)?
> ...


I only have a rear shot that's not that good. My camera is broke ( got dropped ) So I can't take any pic's right now. 
I have 18x8 front and 18x9 rear with 245/35/18 and 275/35/18 rears BF Goodrich G-force KDW NT. I did trim the fender lip about 1/4 of an inch. 
I have 1" drop front springs and stock height rears. I haven't installed them yet, but My friends GTO with the Pedders rides pretty good with the same springs. Just slightly firmer, but worth it! The front fender to tire gap ( IMO ) now matches the rear better. You know you can get different height springs?


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

arty: :cheers


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is my Torrid Red 06 M6


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

I found some more pics... as requested....


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

Here is my 2005 that I bought 3 weeks ago with only 5500 miles on it.

It is a bone stock auto, the only mods so far is tinted windows and 275 Nitto drag radials. :cheers


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

bigdisplay said:


> I found some more pics... as requested....


Thanks; it looks great. I've got a PBM with red interior and stock 17's. Looking to get aftermarket rims, and Drift-Rs are currently my top choice. 

How do you like 'em? 
Was there an aesthetic or a functional reason that made you go with 18s vs 19s? 
As far as I know the lip on black Drift-Rs is not clear-coated; has that made 'em tough to keep clean?

Thanks.


----------



## Djab (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you kidding me? I knew I should have gotten the brazen orange and used some imagination. Black trim makes your GTO one of the best modern muscle I've seen. If I walked out to that every morning, I'd embarass myself.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Thanks; it looks great. I've got a PBM with red interior and stock 17's. Looking to get aftermarket rims, and Drift-Rs are currently my top choice.
> 
> How do you like 'em?
> Was there an aesthetic or a functional reason that made you go with 18s vs 19s?
> ...


Thanks... I thought it was the best combo!!!
I went with the 18's because of the tire price difference at the time. It was about $50 a piece more for 19's 2 years ago. Not sure about now though. Also the 18's will give a slightly better ride. IMO...
The lip on my Drift-R's are clear coated. Someone at the full service car wash put something on the front wheel lip that made them streak??? I was thinking about stripping the clear off and polishing the wheel lips, but it's my daily driver right now, so I won't waste my time until I get another daily driver. Other than that, it's easy to keep the wheels clean.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Anyway, here is my pic, not the best shot but it has been raining alot here and havent had the time to polish her up and do her justice...



















2006 GTO Blue/Blue completely stock, no mods or chrome. My husband bought it for me a month ago with 14miles on and we are well past 3k.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a few recent pics I took


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

2004 M6, K&N intake, predator, flowmaster catback, blackouts, spoiler delete, front grill, lou's short stick, and gto decal on ground effects.


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
The car looks good, but that thing in the engine compartment that sits between the heads where the manifold should be looks terrible. You should remove it immediately and send it to me.:lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

2004 GTO M6 
LT headers
CAI
Ported & polished Throttle body/MAF case
B&M short shift
CAGS deleat
Flowmaster Deltas
C5 front pads
Rear air bags
Soon to be cammed.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTJoe said:


> The car looks good, but that thing in the engine compartment that sits between the heads where the manifold should be looks terrible. You should remove it immediately and send it to me.:lol:


I would send it to you but I think a bearing is going out on it because it whines really bad when I mash the gas. Sorry!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*In an effort for something different: The rear faica stamped GTO outlined in paint, gloss black.

The bottom piece on the front facia: Exact match colored 3M applied graphics tape with a clear bra over top. It looks painted, is not permanent and at a fraction of the cost of paint. *


----------



## tengai (Jan 4, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *In an effort for something different: The rear faica stamped GTO outlined in paint, gloss black.*
> 
> *The bottom piece on the front facia: Exact match colored 3M applied graphics tape with a clear bra over top. It looks painted, is not permanent and at a fraction of the cost of paint. *


 
Car looks great GTO judge.:cheers 

Makes my '04 look kind on plain in comparison - at least we've both got the color correct.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*:cheers thanks*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Some old pictures.








Overlooking where history took place. Rogers Dry Lake.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Some pics from the "Freeze" we had erlier this year......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Nice back drops GM...

What historical significance is Rogers Dry Lake? ... 

I looked carefully at the dry lake pic expecting to see illegals running across it in the background but I didn't see any. :willy: 


Go Thunderbirds.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Great front shot of the icicles. Good. *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Nice back drops GM...
> 
> What historical significance is Rogers Dry Lake? ...
> 
> ...


Thanks,
History, too many to list bro this is for startes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwards_Air_Force_Base


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, I got through this entire thread and not ONE Cyclone Gray GTO. What gives? Here's some pics of mine with my brothers Corvette. These were about 2 weeks after I got it and about 2 weeks and 2 days after he got the Vette. Since then, all I've got is Corsa Sport exhaust. There's also one picture of my car next to my other brothers Turbo 5.4L Mustang. And before you ask, his car is faster, way faster.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Not the greatest backdrop, but wanted to show my new shoes:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

marathonman said:


> Not the greatest backdrop, but wanted to show my new shoes:


I've seen a Goat just like this in San Antonio a couple of weeks ago.........


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> I've seen a Goat just like this in San Antonio a couple of weeks ago.........


Cool, my twin! I hope he's fast! I've only ever flown over Texas, twasn't I! LOL!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Those are Bogart's right? The GTO I saw is always going in the opposite direction, so it's hard to tell what he's got. Definitely had the "Biguns-n-lil'uns" though. A nice look! :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

No, they are Welds. Had to replace all the wheel studs with ARP's for strength! The bolt pattern is slightly off from stock, and the wheels are lug centric, so for peace of mind, I changed all of them out.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my ride....


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

Here is mine !


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

here's my ride :cool


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's another cyclone one. OOPS, something got in the way!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Here's another cyclone one. OOPS, something got in the way!


I hate it when that happens...


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

Here is mine 2005 MBM 6 SPD


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Speed said:


> It looks better clean.
> 
> Is it hard to take the bra on and off? Where did you get it from and what did it cost.
> 
> ...


Don't put a bra on, it will ruin your paint!!! Go with the clear bra, I just put one on see this thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10581


----------



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

How much hp did you gain with the diablo tuner and the K&N?


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

got here nov 11 2006 with 17 miles
now has 153 miles


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

opps meant her not here lol


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

cpr said:


> 2006 m6 18'' Blue/Blue B&M Shifter,Custom paint With Sap,Front Bumper, grills and rear Spoiler. Purchased Black tailights on Ebay, Great Lights No red on side and no chrome on center!! JHP molded mud Flaps, Removed fog lamps/4" hose to cool brakes. Removed rear tow bar,under plastic shroud! Love this car and Proud to be a GTO Owner!!Im 50yrs Young and like the looks of the Musclecars of days gone byarty: I hope you enjoy it as much as i DO!!


Wow That car is freakin sweeeeet!!:


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Just over a year old and just passed 4,000 miles since new.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car pic*



SCXR said:


> Here's some pics of my 2004. I bought it about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car buddy. black is a great color


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*CAR Picture*

I don't have a recent pic of my 05 Yellow jacket but I will take one soon. If it helps at all, the picture in my AVATAR is actually me in a Painting done by DAVID MANN


----------



## carlosgto (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is my 1970 GTO with the future wife giving us a nice look.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car pics*



carlosgto said:


> Here is my 1970 GTO with the future wife giving us a nice look.


Real nice car


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*new car*



04BLKGOAT said:


> Mine is an 04 with 17,500 miles. Currently no mods yet.




I like the SUN ROOF


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*MY car.*

Just took this pic, did not come out very well. Mongillo Motors in New Haven CT have been doing some work on it, Just did LT headers, trans cooler, Dash Hawk and a Vigilanti 3600 Torque converter. It goes back to them in about one week for Larger injecters because my stockers are running @ 90 percent and they are installing another intake Manifold, Click on the picture to make it larger


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

*my custom 05 with 22"*


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

SEMA SHOW


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

yo 06brazengto nice car i have the same thing where did you get it i bought my gto in bloomsburg pa:willy:


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

broncos_23 said:


> Wow That car is freakin sweeeeet!!:


yo dude real nice car i saw on like that before that are not really any more so i guess i saw you


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car pics*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Here's a few recent pics I took



I like the look of the deleted rear spoiler


----------



## m289d (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of my GTO the first day after purchase. About 40 miles on the odometer. 1.25 years later and it now has 18,500 miles. I love this car!!!!!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I like the look of the deleted rear spoiler


How much HP you making with that magnachager....really nice car


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a 2004 Yellow Jacket M6 GTO-421 Bobcat Kit,SAP Wing, Black Power Coated Wheels, Ram Clutch, New Era Intake, Lowered, Shifter, Custom Cal Hood, and a Custom Tune(366rwhp). 17,428 miles, its mint with not a chip or scratch on it.I love the car to death and I'll never got back to a mustang again. I will try and post pics today.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Here's a couple updated pictures with my SAP front extension, custom SAP front splitter and side splitters installed...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

04YJ-GTO said:


> How much HP you making with that magnachager....really nice car


All details are below. BHP is estimated at 17% driveline loss. Could be more, could be less.


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

First pictures, here in Oregon the weather is pretty bad, its actually raining today


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Langor said:


> First pictures, here in Oregon the weather is pretty bad, its actually raining today


Nice....

I have to ask this.. I don't know if it's my eyes or what...But what the heck is that sticking out of the tree in photo # 2. 

It looks like the tree to the right grew a schwantz. I can see the top of bushes between the 2 trees but damn that looks funny. LOL


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

You have to much time on your hands lol. :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Langor said:


> You have to much time on your hands lol. :lol:


Thats a good thing... I earned it. :willy: :willy:


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Chicago Goat Mob! 05/YJ/M6/18's 1 of 76!*


----------



## markwilson (Dec 24, 2007)

*It's fun to drive.....*

The 2006 GTO is fast and smooth; apart from this it has an athletic feel.


----------



## UniqueCustoms (Dec 29, 2007)

where can i buy this bumper? i want an oem fit so can i get it at the dealer?


----------



## UniqueCustoms (Dec 29, 2007)

so what wheels are these exactly? they dont look like the nogaro's. what size did you get? 17x8's or 18x9's? btw your ride looks awesome dude!!!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

UniqueCustoms said:


> where can i buy this bumper? i want an oem fit so can i get it at the dealer?


That's the SAP front facia and is no longer available, you'll have to hunt around for one, maybe used.
:willy:


----------



## UniqueCustoms (Dec 29, 2007)

so i cant get it from a dealer?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

UniqueCustoms said:


> so i cant get it from a dealer?


I doubt it, though it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

UniqueCustoms said:


> so i cant get it from a dealer?


Here is a used kit on E-bay;

eBay Motors: 2004, 2005, 2006 Pontiac GTO SAP Package Body Kit (item 170181706463 end time Jan-04-08 16:03:47 PST)


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> A few "Then and Now" pics........


Nice rims!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briancollins (Jan 16, 2008)

Vow....Nice pictures!


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

*My Bud Bought a Z06*

My best Army buddy in San Antonio has been living vicariously through my Goat for quite some time. He's owned two WS6's and a Vette, and currently has a Silverado SS, which is an awesome truck. I had been helping him out looking for either a WS6 or a Vette, and I found him a killer deal in Austin for an 03 Z06 with 50K miles for 20K (minor body damage). He bought me a steak dinner to thank me LOL.

Anyway, we picked it up right before New Year's, and took a cruise up around Medina Lake, and took some pics. We're not the best photographers, by the way, but it's the thought that counts. Enjoy! :cheers


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG] 

im new to posting pistures sorry if its not working out well. this is my 04 gto


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Few new pics...


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got my stripes put on about a week ago.

Next will be some black rims.
I'm not sure if I want 17's or 18's. I want it to look good but I also want to be able to grip the road when it's time to run.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I love my LED's but they were a pain to get to work without kicking off my TC.

I had to wire a Resistor in and now the work and look great.

She is a little dirty but we had 6" of snow this week and it melted.


----------



## JamieP (Feb 16, 2008)

My rhd Monaro.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> Here's a couple updated pictures with my SAP front extension, custom SAP front splitter and side splitters installed...



THAT IS A REALLY NICE RIDE, ONE OF THE BEST I HAVE SEEN!!!:cheers


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's the goat. Lovin it:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just my stock CGM


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

its not a monaro(GTO) but aome of you might like it
make: Holden commodore VX SS 2001
engine : LS1
gearbox: M6

SUSPENSION & RIMS

*kingsprings superlow front springs
*kingsprings super superlow rear springs
*koni red adjustable rear shocks
*stock FE2 front shocks
*XHP chrome jet rims 19x8.5

ENGINE AND DRIVELINE

*222/224 comp cam
*comp cams 918 springs
*ported TB
*my own design OTRCAI
*1 5/8 4 into 1 headers
*twin 3" X force system
*3" metal substrate cats
*25% UDP
*ripshift (race version)
*catch can
*split covers

INTERIOR

*VY satan gear nob
*HSV tool kit
*jvc dvd mp3 player
*motorised 7" screen
*12" sub
*amp
*white dash fascia
*A pillar oil pressure gauge
*HSV level 3 dash

OTHER MODS

*monaro tail lights
*PCM relocated under kick panel
*track stripes
*strut brace
271.5 rwkw or for you guys 364rwhp
best of [email protected] in full street trim
but my clutch was slipping so i could only idle off the line
next time out with a new clutch and some slicks i should see 11's


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

and this is it stock


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Sweet ride, I love the white on the inside too.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some daylight pix of my goat.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Those look GREAT in those wheel openings. Just the look I want. How much are they?

Russ


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

There are some amazing pics in this thread!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

rnoswal said:


> Those look GREAT in those wheel openings. Just the look I want. How much are they?
> 
> Russ


got them second hand for $850AUD
new they are $1700AU-$2000AU


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

*a few pics.....*

























:cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

A few recent ones:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

242379 said:


> A few recent ones:


I thought you sold your 69'?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I thought you sold your 69'?


LOL 
I thought I updated all my info on all the sites I visit.
:lol:

My favorite angle:










Centralia Pa, on top of the mine fire:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*6QTS11OZ & GM4life's Cars*


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Both looks great gm4life. I especially love the replacement of the 04 taillights with 06, very classy!


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Posted these in another thread, my favorite shots:

2006 GTO 6-speed manual 17,000 miles


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Both looks great gm4life. I especially love the replacement of the 04 taillights with 06, very classy!


Thanks.


----------



## Stillen GLE (May 28, 2008)

these are all nice


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

This is my '05 6-speed GTO with SLP Loud Mouth exhaust, Lingenfelter cold-air intake, and TSW Laguna Series wheels; all added by the previous owner.

2.5" tubing, 3" tips, SLP Loud Mouth X-pipe:
































































TSW Laguna Series, 18", wrapped in Nitto Z-rated tires:


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Our GTO 06'*


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

my 05 GTO M6. K&N CAI, SLP Catback, PIAA true blue headlights, tinted windows and Custom Beyern 18 inch rims. Oh yeah and the GMM Ripshifter gotta love that one over the stock shifter.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice goat you got there QuikLilGoat :cheers


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

i figured out how to use this thing...arty:
these are the only to pictures i have thus far...lol


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Probably my favorite color on GTO's Jsmith! Looks clean :cheers


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

QuikLilGoat said:


> my 05 GTO M6. K&N CAI, SLP Catback, PIAA true blue headlights, tinted windows and Custom Beyern 18 inch rims. Oh yeah and the GMM Ripshifter gotta love that one over the stock shifter.


Where do you get the true blue head lights?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

painted my rims black a few weeks age
very happy with how it looks


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

vxssls1 said:


> painted my rims black a few weeks age
> very happy with how it looks


I like it too


----------



## 636ninja (Sep 24, 2008)

gto judge where did u get that back bumper???? did it come with it? that thing is SICK


----------



## jake (Sep 24, 2008)

QuikLilGoat said:


> my 05 GTO M6. K&N CAI, SLP Catback, PIAA true blue headlights, tinted windows and Custom Beyern 18 inch rims. Oh yeah and the GMM Ripshifter gotta love that one over the stock shifter.


will all 18" beyern rims fit a gto?


----------



## john.perez (Oct 31, 2008)

Those are all nice rides..


----------



## xbmx89 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome lookin GTO!!! :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

She sure is something :cheers


----------



## xbmx89 (Oct 2, 2008)

:cheers gracias!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is my 04 A4 gto just turned 24k miles on it!
































arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lookin good RED, are those the LED tails?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

No there not but everyone thinks they are!! I bought them from a guy off the forum he lives by me got a good deal on them only $50.00
:willy:arty:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree Looking good red


I have those same tail lights. :cool


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I really like them put for some reason they dont fit like my old ones do but I dont care they set off the car nice!


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice ride, MacPro.


----------



## tjthorson (Sep 29, 2008)

Just made the first payment... only 47 more to go.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

tjthorson said:


> Just made the first payment... only 47 more to go.


Sweet. Welcome aboard.


----------



## OM NOM NOM (Nov 17, 2008)

Good 2 go said:


> A few "Then and Now" pics........


 what wheels are those?!


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally got a free moment and went home for lunch and snapped some pics. Wish the weather was nicer but hey, I take what I can get..haha.

Still waiting on my new plates as you can see. When they come in, I'm transferring the one's off my old Caddy on here....


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet looking ride Dan, very nice color.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just drove 12hrs to Vegas to get mine. $20k with 21.5k miles and zero scratches inside and out. Everyone says I'm crazy for driving that far for a car but man I fell in love with it. This car is a beast.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

danieloneil01 said:


> Just drove 12hrs to Vegas to get mine. $20k with 21.5k miles and zero scratches inside and out. Everyone says I'm crazy for driving that far for a car but man I fell in love with it. This car is a beast.


Good find, I would have done the samething.


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

OM NOM NOM said:


> what wheels are those?!


SPEEDY Inferno Black Gloss Wheel Rim at WheelsNext.com

Just a guess but probably these and my next set. Will 19x9.5 fit the back with 19x8.5 in the front? If not what about 18x9 back 18x8 front?


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Good find, I would have done the samething.


Nice not seeing this car around every corner like the stangs and chargers. I've never owned a car with this much power. Sad to say the car with the most power was an '01 Alero with 190hp. 

I loved the whole 12 hr drive. Nothing like throwing it down in 3rd to pass someone and hearing the exhaust and feeling the power. 

Now I'm going to drive another 12hrs one way to Houston to see my wife and show it off to everyone.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Lookin' good there, enjoy it. I've only had mine a month but it's beena REALLY GREAT month. I rarely ever see one around me, the last one I saw on a regular occasion belonged to my next door neighbor, but he got rid of his. The fact that there aren't many around makes it that much better, I had 3 people stop me in the street in the middle of traffic last Saturday driving through timesquare in Manhattan asking me to roll my window down while I was stopped, so they could ask me questions about the car. Your really don't see them often. Good luck with the car.:cheers


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

TonioS4 said:


> Thanks! They are 19" Thruxton staggered 245/35 front-275/30 rear, Pedder Track II suspension install by Vengeance Racing in Atlanta, Ga.
> View attachment 915
> 
> 
> ...


You need to tell me How the Drive is With those Pedder Track 2 Suspension. I am looking for the exact same setup. 275Rears with Pedder track 2 suspension. Give me a little review


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Just some snappers of my ride from a recent GTG here in the San Francisco Bay Area...Rich


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Flickr: zags85's Photostream

Before I cleaned it up all the way.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

just some pics of my black 2006 gto


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just bought mine last week--drove 9 hours to Pennsylvannia and drove it home. So far just a crappy picture with snow in the background.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

last sun










boat & goat










speed bump










dropped


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome pictures Svede, love the Sunset


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Awesome pictures Svede, love the Sunset


thanks. the sunset one was taken July of '04 in Muskegon, Michigan by Lake Michigan. it was a beautiful evening. (sigh). i'd taken a bunch when there was more sun (like the "Speed bump" picture) and as we were leaving the susnset was just too nice. i stopped the car right on the road with the wife in the front seat and ran over and snapped the picture. we have great summers but winters drag on and i'm Jonesin' for summer right now...


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

marathonman said:


> Not the greatest backdrop, but wanted to show my new shoes:




please tell me the size of the wheels and tires. I have been wanting to do some just like this on my goat but didn't know what sizes to go with.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

EVL GOAT said:


> please tell me the size of the wheels and tires. I have been wanting to do some just like this on my goat but didn't know what sizes to go with.


That stance looks amazing, drag ready.


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

*Purple Goat*

Hey guys here are a couple pics of my 04 Cosmos Purple Metallic Goat with 30,000 miles on it.. I got it for$13000 good deal in my book just got my exhaust and cai havent had a chance to install anything yet next is a shifter just undecided on which one hope you like it


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

love the corvette rims!:cheers


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow is that what they are?? I have been trying to figure it out for two weeks now..I looked all over the net and just couldnt find any aftermarket wheels that looked like them just about to start A post asking if anyone knew so now I know lol.. thanks Red ...Jay


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

rcsfastmonte said:


> here is some pics of my 05 gto 11.70 at 120mph 1.967 60ft this year going for 9s...:seeya:


What kind of hood is this? please pm me with a web site or something.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

EVL GOAT said:


> What kind of hood is this? please pm me with a web site or something.


that is a custom one off hood he made him self


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

EVL GOAT said:


> What kind of hood is this? please pm me with a web site or something.


Looks like the trans am hood to me. I'm pretty sure it would not easily fit on a GTO.


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

You can see some pics of my goat at myspace.com/spoljoricrules. You get to see my ugly mug too!


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

another great pic of my gto. i think i like this one the best


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

thebassbass said:


> another great pic of my gto. i think i like this one the best


Custom Sunroof or am just seeing things?


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> Custom Sunroof or am just seeing things?


yes lots of Custom stuff


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

A couple of pictures of my 2005.


----------



## ls402 (Mar 2, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## GoatOnMeth (May 5, 2009)

'05 M6 wakin up the neighborhood with the magnaflows


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

*Pics*

I picked this up in mid February. Looks slightly different now since addition of Nitto NT555 extremes all around & blue anodized acorn top lugnuts. $12,000 out the door. 45k miles, 1 owner, garaged, 0 mods . . . like a virgin but that will change!






































Now it's a lot shinier also since the clay bar, slight scratch's wet sand, high speed polish, 6" orbital hand glazin & NXT 2.0. Good times!


----------



## BT802 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GoatOnMeth said:


> '05 M6 wakin up the neighborhood with the magnaflows
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYXbNfkU5jw&feature=channel_page


I bet your neighbors just love you.


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

*Just Shined her up for the first time*

First Wash & Wax Since purchased.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sentrek said:


> First Wash & Wax Since purchased.


Beautiful goat sentrek! Ooo Shiny wheels :cool


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Great skills, I have a cyclne grey what mods have you done other than exhaust.


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Thanks,
Its an A4, Mods to date are SLP Long Tube Headers, High Flow Cats, Magnaflow Cat Back Exhaust and K&N CAI. Taken it to be tuned on the dyno in the very near future.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

click on the attachment


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pics we took last night.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Pics we took last night.


Like em, especially that first shot.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

Update time.... I sold the PBM but here are some recent pics of my SRM car.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is mine. Its not as good condition as alot of you but looks dicent.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

We need more YJ pics...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

ricekiller848 said:


> Here is mine. Its not as good condition as alot of you but looks dicent.


I love the second shot! Hot goat.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*Update*


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Justin the car looks real good. I thought you decided to remove the M6 wheels? Because you know if you ever do.. I have a nice home for them here. :cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Justin the car looks real good. I thought you decided to remove the M6 wheels? Because you know if you ever do.. I have a nice home for them here. :cool


Thanks. I take them off for the rainy months.


----------



## GTO Brody (Jul 25, 2009)

*My new (to me) 2005 GTO 6MT*


----------



## RUFtech (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked it up Thursday. totally stock for now.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sign of the times. My 05 parked in front of the now closed Inland Valley Buick Pontiac GMC dealership:


----------



## oregongoat (Sep 6, 2009)

New to GTO forum. No mods yet. 
<a href="http://s498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/dotamlyn/?action=view&current=burnoutgto005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/dotamlyn/burnoutgto005.jpg" border="0" alt="gto1"></a>

<a href="http://s498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/dotamlyn/?action=view&current=burnoutgto024.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/dotamlyn/burnoutgto024.jpg" border="0" alt="gto3"></a>

<a href="http://s498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/dotamlyn/?action=view&current=burnoutgto018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/dotamlyn/burnoutgto018.jpg" border="0" alt="gto2"></a>


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

oregongoat, your pics don't show up. At least, I can't see them.


----------



## oregongoat (Sep 6, 2009)

*gto pic*

Hope this works.


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a couple of mine.


----------



## Fig8kid (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is mine, 06 m6 with 35,800. I got it Sept 3. Absolutly love it!!


----------



## ROCKY06 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

houseofgrafx said:


>


Nice plates!


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's my pride and joy...sightseeing around Washington State.

:cheers


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

05, YJ, M6 7000k


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

My '06 Auto W 22,900 on her! 7 weeks old!


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright heres my 05 goat. Sittin on 18x8.5 black Corvette ZR1 wheels, 06 tails, spoiler delete, and muffler/resonator delete for now. There's a lot of great looking goats on this thread! Enjoy your cars people, we got a classic now!!:cheers


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just got this 05 yellowjacket 1 month ago,,GTO's are amazing vehicles 
View attachment 6011
View attachment 6012


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*uncharted territory for goats....*

took the goat into mountain roads, and boy was i surprised how well it handled.... kept up w/ mazdaspeed mx5, and a NSX....sweetest 12 hr drive of my life...
take a look at the album for awesome pictures.
Goat in the MTNS pictures by rextheracer - Photobucket


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got my Goat all the way from Miami Florida! I luv this car!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Very NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Glad you found one.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike_V said:


> Very NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Glad you found one.


thanks!


----------



## ava327 (Dec 25, 2009)

here's my bitch f'n love her just got her yesterday


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

2006 M6, short throw, Magnaflows, TSW Wheels - 15.6k miles


----------



## GTO Jimbo (Jan 1, 2010)

Weather has been ****y here in seattle, snapped a few photos in my driveway.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Before..








A little after..








Done... for now.


----------



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

2004 GTO. All stock except for a chip and wheels and tires. 18x8 and 18x10


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Got some new stockers, looks way better. Still in search of that lower grille but here she is!


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

*My Newly Purchased 04 Goat*

So i spent all december desciding what car to get. I had it narrowed to either a GTO or a Wrangler (both being fun in their own ways). I descide that it hasnt really snowed much in the past few years, so i bought the Goat. Next week i get hit with 18inches, and now this past week we got 30 inches, and there is expected 20 more today... I just want to drive my new car!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Nice picture!!


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bought her in May 2009 for $23K W/ 14K miles, now 22K. Stock SRM A4 just some 10K HID low beams for now! My first choice was blue but I bought this and fell in love with the color. 1 of 1,700!arty:


----------



## PontiacGoat (Jan 29, 2010)

Noob1986 said:


> So i spent all december desciding what car to get. I had it narrowed to either a GTO or a Wrangler (both being fun in their own ways). I descide that it hasnt really snowed much in the past few years, so i bought the Goat. Next week i get hit with 18inches, and now this past week we got 30 inches, and there is expected 20 more today... I just want to drive my new car!!



lol, and im complaining about 60 degrees being too cold


----------



## npayton08 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/64/l_506572a0816047c873adacd7491041c5.jpg
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/37/l_a6ea3d92d07b07e0b8f1ca690429f4e9.jpg


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

*My BBM Goat*

I bought my '04 A4 BBM GTO last Saturday. It's bone stock with 44,000. The last owner took really good care of her! 

I plan to as well.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

2005....Had it a couple months and am absolutely loving it...


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

06-GOAT said:


> 2004 GTO. All stock except for a chip and wheels and tires. 18x8 and 18x10


Great looking wheels. What are they?


----------



## CED (Feb 28, 2010)

Before 








Now except I just painted the grill black
















Now with upper grills painted


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

here is some more pics. the one above is with the spoiler off











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

1badbrazen said:


> pm me and i will give you the site and phone #


i was wondering if you had your black hood inserts painted or bought them online?


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

The fleet


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Sweet!!! :cheers


----------



## GRLLA (Mar 14, 2010)

Bought new - 1 of 336


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

*My "new" 04 gto*

Just got my 04 ls1 goat. Love it, lookin' to get this baby crankin some horses this summer. Already put xpipe and bullet mufflers on it, had to get rid of some crap this kid had on earlier...more pictures later.
*It's sittin' at the shop in this picture and it was raining earlier....so its dirty...don't judge :/
Stock 17' chromes

Current mods
-K&N intake
-RKSport Ram air *even though its not ram air* hood (came with the purchase)
-Magnaflow x-pipe
-Bullet mini-mufflers 2.5' pipes
-EBC GD7299 sport rotors "all 4"
-Rear sway bar
-HID light conversion

Future mods (this summer)
-cam
-pacesetter longtube headers
-kooks cats
-short throw shifter
-heads
-port/polish
-eventually a pro charger....wayyyy down the road??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Like the look of the front end! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Canyon Run pictures.


----------



## 2006SCGOAT (Apr 26, 2010)

*2006 Sc Gto*

Finally got me a GTO. A little too much power for me. Running 10lbs of boost.
Need to tune it down a tad. Anyone know a good shop in or around Raleigh?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Two Of my Pontiacs


----------



## ghettoSi (Apr 29, 2010)

Some good looking cars in here, cant wait to pick one up!


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I just about got it done - I'm waiting to have the grill inserts repainted...







[/IMG]








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...99567340_100000176628694_397710_7109732_n.jpg


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

A Couple more








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...99567340_100000176628694_397710_7109732_n.jpg


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Let me know what you guys think...

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...92900674_100000176628694_397708_7558409_n.jpg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Speed said:


> Let me know what you guys think...


Looks awesome!! Love your test picture too. :cheers


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks... 

I'm taking it up to Gaylord Mi for a show there for the weekend - I borrowed a trailer so I didn't have to drive on the highway.. So we will see what the general public thinks. This is the car that Spencer posted the in process photo's for me last week. I have a few more things to do but it's almost done.


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Sep 17, 2010)

new gto's are NICE!! Congrats guys!


----------



## 750GTO (Sep 17, 2010)

I got the once in a lifetime chance to get these pictures of my '05 GTO with two 2011 Ferrari 599 GTO's. These 599 GTO's are the only two new ones ordered and delivered through our store. If you know a little Ferrari history there were two other Ferrari GTO's, the 250 GTO ('62-'64) and the 288 GTO ('84-'86). Ferrari brought the GTO nameplate back this year for a production run of 599 cars produced world wide.


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

Here are some pics of My 2004 SAP GTO. Hope you enjoy


----------



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

2006 GTO; Spice Red; almost 16,000 miles

Love it


----------



## 750GTO (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Washed and Waxed!


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some of mine from a couple of shows. These pics are a couple of years old, so there have been a couple of small changes since then, but I have no newer pics.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

*05 M6 Impulse Blue on blue GTO*

Ledfoot!!!


----------



## Solidus106_GTO (Feb 2, 2011)

*04 Phantom Black Metallic, w/06 tails , 5000k hids*


----------



## Boosted17 (Dec 21, 2010)

LEDFOOT said:


> Ledfoot!!!


Great color!


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

Before my Monaro conversion


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

750GTO said:


> I got the once in a lifetime chance to get these pictures of my '05 GTO with two 2011 Ferrari 599 GTO's. These 599 GTO's are the only two new ones ordered and delivered through our store. If you know a little Ferrari history there were two other Ferrari GTO's, the 250 GTO ('62-'64) and the 288 GTO ('84-'86). Ferrari brought the GTO nameplate back this year for a production run of 599 cars produced world wide.


the only gto id rather have:rofl:


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

Boosted17 said:


> Great color!


Thanks! LEDFOOT is for sale! I am looking at buying a house


----------



## jtgibson21 (Mar 29, 2011)

*2004 silver*

Here is a few of my goat. I'm going to have to put it up for sale soon


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

....


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jtgibson21 said:


> Here is a few of my goat. I'm going to have to put it up for sale soon


Nice wheels!


----------



## jtgibson21 (Mar 29, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Nice wheels!


thanks


----------



## djgershom (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gto wide body kit*

OK yall, hold your breath because the next picture you are going to see will blow you away...

GTO ls1 5.7l 6 - speed standard widest body kit with 275 front tires and 325 rear tires from a zo6 at the shop.

Now the paint is custom metallic yellow with a green tint. Shines beautiful when the sun hits it right. 

This car is actually up for sale, but I will post it up in the classifieds.


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Just washed her yesterday...


----------



## djgershom (Mar 30, 2011)

GotGTO? said:


> Just washed her yesterday...


nice color, what engine do you have?


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

djgershom said:


> nice color, what engine do you have?


Thanks!

It's an 05, so it has the LS2.


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

New pics with the liquidome reflective bright red "GTO" inserts from GrafxWerks...


----------



## sferris (May 14, 2011)

Some before and after...


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

sferris said:


> Some before and after...


what size rims are those? and what paint is that it almost looks like a dark grey or are they powdercoated?


----------



## sferris (May 14, 2011)

mriley said:


> what size rims are those? and what paint is that it almost looks like a dark grey or are they powdercoated?


they are foctory 18'' wheels. they are a charcoal metalic powdercoat. they kinda have a blueish tint though. I did them to match the stripes and they are pretty close..


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Best color for the GTO!


----------



## pushin400 (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the red!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

*Is my car finally in this crazy internet world?*


----------



## t147 (Jul 27, 2011)

*05 Goat 6-Speed*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view













__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view













__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Just purchased yesterday... The wife is away. :cool


----------



## Gtslowm6 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice cars


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

RicanGoat said:


> Here's my pride and joy...sightseeing around Washington State.
> 
> :cheers


Wow nice car, great pictures


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

some good looking goats here


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are a few shots I took in front of the wall murals in Pontiac, IL...



















And my favorite...


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

My Goat


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

First picture right after I drove her for the first time :cheers


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

My o4' before her cleaning and polish


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's mine when I first got it. Nothing has changed on the outside except I removed the spoiler. As soon as I get me Lovell's 0 drop springs and get them in, I'll throw my rims on(18x8 and 18x9 OZ Galileo III)


----------



## Buckeye6.0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's mine at the dealer before I picked it up. The Toy Barn in Columbus Ohio is like a car show everyday.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My real car is somewhere earlier in this thread, Here's it's 'Mini Me'. (Sort of)


----------



## Littleguy (Jul 3, 2011)

Pics of my 2004 M6


----------



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

*New ACE Wheels*

Just got them. 18 x 8 front's and 18 x 10 rear's.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

goatman22 said:


> My o4' before her cleaning and polish


No offense, but those have to be the ugliest painted stockers I have ever seen!



Buckeye6.0 said:


> Here's mine at the dealer before I picked it up. The Toy Barn in Columbus Ohio is like a car show everyday.


Very nice!! Get those exhaust tips lined up though! It would also look a lot better with the quad tips with the SAP rear. Just sayin' :cool


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sheesh watch it I'm a little sensitive. Lol they look really good when they were done. The shot was from a phone and fast touch up on the phone as well they look better in person but are on there way to just being all black. 

Nothing but compliments in person! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I mean, I give you credit for trying something new, but maybe post some better pics up of them. IDK, it just looks very strange and out of place. Like you said though, it could be the pics. Post em' up! I wanna see what they look like


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

Finally got my wheels on

18x8 front 18x9 rear OZ Racing Galileo III










I'll try to get better pictures this weekend


----------



## wrp (Aug 24, 2011)

Ethyl


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Holy crap that car is sexy!


----------



## Buckeye6.0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> No offense, but those have to be the ugliest painted stockers I have ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!! Get those exhaust tips lined up though! It would also look a lot better with the quad tips with the SAP rear. Just sayin' :cool


Might look into the quads but I think it makes it look like a grand am. Haven't been able to locate too many pics though.


----------



## NVR LAT (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful car! I'm brand new to this forum and I'm here looking for ideas. Your car is almost exactly what I'm looking for. As soon as I can sell my car ('05 Corvette), I will be looking to pick up an '06, or maybe an '05 GTO. I've been a Pontiac guy my whole life, and it's time to get back where I belong.

Sorry...as I said I'm new here and now I can't find the car I was looking at again.


----------



## JCReilly (Nov 18, 2011)

*My 2004 GOaT.*

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320486_1809844381010_1687012971_1308320_5170195_n.jpg
I think taking the spoiler off makes it look cleaner.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

*update on photos*

new wheels!


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

my 04 rear mount turbo gto


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Windows tinted 35% all around, older picture the beginning of summer.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

My 2005 M6 GTO (this is my second Goat...I bought a Red M6 in 07 and sold it b/c I lost my job in 09). Black on Black. Full SAP. 06 Tail Lights. 369 RWHP, 379 RWTQ.

I have it stored until January-ish and will be installing Pedders Street II. I am going to keep it as a DD until I have it totally paid off. I'll probably get an OTRCAI in short order, too.


----------



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

my goat


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn that's sexy. My favorite color. Very nice!


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

Got my car back in July, but was too busy enjoying it to come back and let you guys know. Here is my baby, now put away for the winter!:seeya:


----------



## socalgto05 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtoshayan said:


> my goat


so clean


----------



## The_Moo (Dec 21, 2011)

I just looked through every page and didn't see a thing I didn't like


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

The_Moo said:


> I just looked through every page and didn't see a thing I didn't like


That is because it has a look that will stand the test of time. When this car launched, its look was probably what held back sales (that and GM didn't get behind the vehicle at all). Now, as years pass, the look continues to grow on me (and others). 

I think the only thing that I'd change over a stock GTO is to add the SAP grill (the rest of the package looks good, but the grill is a must in my book) and a change from the factory 17s (the 18s are much cleaner and fill the wheel wells more completely).

Your observation further emphasizes the fact that our cars will weather the test of time, as opposed to some of the retro look that were seeing with the current Camaro/'stang/Challenger.


----------



## chevymontess (Mar 14, 2012)

242379 said:


> :seeya:


sick pic!


----------



## chevymontess (Mar 14, 2012)

socalgto05 said:


> so clean


omg wow B E A Utiful! :agree


----------



## Jwtlakeland (Mar 16, 2012)

This is my 2006 GTO just bought it with 70,000 miles and a few engine mods


----------



## JayyAguilarr (Mar 8, 2012)

Got'er about a week ago.
Stock 2005 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

JayyAguilarr said:


> Got'er about a week ago.
> Stock 2005


Sexy car, man!


----------



## goatguy06 (Apr 27, 2012)

*06 Goat*

K&N Cool Air Intake
JBA Short Headers
Magnaflow Exhaust


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

The tinted tails look great on that thing, bro. Very nice.


----------



## goatguy06 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks man. I just smoked them out the other day. Last thing i gotta do is get wider tires and some decent matte black rims.


----------



## nubee12 (May 18, 2012)

I have had mine a whole 2 and a half weeks. Put about 1600 miles on it 1000 driving it home from vegas. got to know her well after that trip..


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Heres some on mine. nothing to special. pics are right after a good wash and wax and the interior was cleaned last week. I'm going to get some black fender stripes and a touch screen head unit next then move onto bigger things like a new hood.
-how do you guys think the tweeter looks mounted in the speaker grill?


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Papa Rad said:


> Heres some on mine. nothing to special. pics are right after a good wash and wax and the interior was cleaned last week. I'm going to get some black fender stripes and a touch screen head unit next then move onto bigger things like a new hood.
> -how do you guys think the tweeter looks mounted in the speaker grill?


What kind of exhaust is that? looks pretty fresh! :cool


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

flowmaster, its the cat back system that comes as a kit I believe. it sounds quite nice to.


----------



## bvpgto05 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just picked up an 05 with 70k miles. Coming from the F-Body world, love this car!


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

^thats nice! I like the LS2 on the skirts. and the rims.


----------



## bvpgto05 (Apr 3, 2012)

Papa Rad said:


> ^thats nice! I like the LS2 on the skirts. and the rims.


Thanks Papa. I am trying to figure out if I am going to keep the stickers. Not a big fan, but it seems to look clean enough. The previous owner did it tastefully.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

bvpgto05 said:


> Thanks Papa. I am trying to figure out if I am going to keep the stickers. Not a big fan, but it seems to look clean enough. The previous owner did it tastefully.


for stickers, they look good. they dont interrupt the flow of the car or scream RICE!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the latest pic of my car. It was taken at a Cars and Coffee event last month. At the time that this picture was taken, my car was just recently taken out of winter storage and hadn't been washed in about 8 months, or waxed in almost a year


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Latest pic of newest painted part from today. 










I will be installing it in my car tomorrow. I would do it tonight, but the car is sitting at the Good Guys show in Springfield, MA right now and I'm sitting home


----------



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

06 I got last month..lovin it!!


----------



## howelryan14 (Jun 20, 2012)

sweet pics. keep them coming


----------



## uptownthrill (Apr 20, 2011)

*My BLUBLAZ*

Got it on 9/18/11 with 12k on it! I've been loving Her ever since. Meet up with my Boy Dion a month later and started up a club GTOBOYZ! Where Officially 16 members Certified now.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

My 04. Mods in sig.

Sent from my C771 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

On the lift today.

Sent from my C771 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oldschool64 (May 22, 2010)

242379 said:


> Show your goat, two weeks old and 1,100 milesarty:


Sweet! Congrats. Quite the gift to give.:seeya:


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

meet Olivia.


----------



## myredgoat (Sep 4, 2012)

*my 05*

Here is my New 05 M6 I have had her for a few months now.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

^love those stripes!


----------



## myredgoat (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks! They definitely set it apart from other goats....... thought they were vinyl as I walked up to the car when I was buying it, but they are painted on.


----------



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

IBM 34k. Had for a couple of months now


----------



## Riddler_GTO (Oct 10, 2012)

*New GTO Owner Here!*

Hello to all, 

Just picked up my 2006 M6 GTO this past weekend, been looking for the perfect one for about six months now. Finally came across this beauty and had to make the trip to get her. I love this car. Just wanted to post some pics and say what up. 

06 M6 GTO, 24K, Cyclone Gray Metallic, super clean interior and engine bay

What a beast.


----------



## fm1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thought I'd join in. Here's my '05 that I bought about 3 years ago.


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice fm1. 

Here's a recent shot of mine...


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Heres my goat, my daughter loves it just like daddy.


----------



## 05YellowDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

Yellow Devil


----------



## gmmgformula (Dec 6, 2012)

2006 GTO 
Torrid Red/Red Interior
LS2 
Automatic 
Borla Catback
49k miles


----------



## mdes0 (Dec 16, 2012)

Purchased this 06 salvage to harvest the motor and trans.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

mdes0 said:


> Purchased this 06 salvage to harvest the motor and trans.


What about those rims?!


----------



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

*This is Beverly*

I got her in November with 20000 miles on her.


----------



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

*More*

Thank God I got a warranty because one of the pitons were damaged. So Beverly is getting a new engine.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## oyc (Mar 7, 2013)

i baught my 05 from carmax too


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## jeff613 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are my Goats. 
I just bought the 05 and I love it!arty:
The 66 is now for sale 
View attachment 17027


View attachment 17028


----------



## torrid04gto (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I am new here. I picked up my first GTO. 04 Torrid Red 6SP. 104k miles but clean as a tac, interior like new!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Just picked this beauty up on Sunday! She has 58,000 miles from the first owner. Always garaged, adult owned. Skip-shift eliminator, Shifter kit, traction control default-off mod, Pioneer head unit w/ nav & super clean license frame reverse camera, K&N CAF.

First thing I am going to do to it this weekend is take off the ugly original dealership front license frame. I am not willing to run the risk of driving around with no front plates, I hate dealing with cops. So I need a new front frame. Would you guys go with black or chrome? I figure I'll just go to O'Reilly's a plunk down a few bucks for something generic unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

04 gto.


----------



## samv1368 (Jun 19, 2013)

New owner, got her a few months ago now. love it!!


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

IMG_0512 by PhantomU, on Flickr


222 by PhantomU, on Flickr


1light by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0070 by PhantomU, on Flickr


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mattu, second photo is just cool.


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Mattu, second photo is just cool.


Thanks, that one is my favorite as well


----------



## greenmtn (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## USMC_GTO (Jul 28, 2013)

*Proud New 05 GTO Owner*

GM fan thats all I have ever owned!


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

Just picked this beauty up. 06 6 speed


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

AZgoat that GTO looks gorgeous good luck with it


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Figured I'll post mine


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

My dd.


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Figured id show you guys mine!








Sent fro






m AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BoiseLS2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just bought my GTO today. 33,000 miles and in pretty much perfect shape. I love everything about it. Drove it home 
300 miles on Hiway 55 in Idaho from Lewiston to Boise. What a blast. The pictures were taken in Riggin's where the 
Salmon River runs next to the Hiway.


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

here's my 06


----------



## samv1368 (Jun 19, 2013)

Heres my 2006 srm m6


----------



## 04ls1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just picked up my 04, not much done to it. but that is going to change very soon! not sure why the pictures are sideways


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!!:cheers
Man, that thing has some awesome side grip.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

*2005 Yellow Jacket*

Picked up this bad boy a couple weeks ago from Central PA. Only had 58k miles and in excellent condition. Completely stock but that's how I wanted it. Just needs some tightening up in the interior (sunlight to the back seats issue) but that should be taken care of soon.


----------



## URBANRACER (Oct 2, 2013)

There are some nice rides here, I have to upload some pics of my car.


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

My toys :cool


----------



## Gto-supra (Nov 22, 2013)

Just bought an '04 GTO 2 weeks ago. Stock except 18'' ADR rims, SAP front bumper extension, SAP front grilles and 05-06 hood. Only driven 26k miles!


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*hi*

After her sponge bath


----------



## wrp (Aug 24, 2011)

Ethyl Revised


----------



## daspes (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Full on RMR car there. Love the color although I would've gone glossy.


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

*RA6+500 hp= oh yaa!*

Some pics(outside pics from eBay posting). I got the car when the auction winner couldn't meet the terms(or so I'm told by seller). Picked it up this Tuesday just missing the latest NY snow storm and ice storm upon return.
Car is still in the Featherlite hauler so only have a few pics of car- side to show widebody bulges, under the hood(yep needs a bit of TLC)

Thanks to this forum I finally ID'd the widebody..Anthem Motors RA6 AFAIK

Trick Flow heads- must be cc'd as with new battery it cranks like it has serious compression 
Wilson Fast Intake
American Racing header long tube X-pipe no cat exhaust
Cam-Will get name/model of cam soon and edit profile to show it..all I can say now its got quite a lope.
Billet rockers
Not sure about chip was told 500hp..you guys tell me, can't this thing be doing 500 at the rear wheels?
Airbags in rear shocks
aluminum diff cover


Car is currently on stock wheels which of course is, well too fugly to drive in public...probably going 18x10 front 18x12 rear. Maybe whatever will fit the front and the same in the rear with offset to keep wheel well full.


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

*RA6 cont'd*

a couple more under hood shots


----------



## 364goat (Feb 15, 2014)

my goat, new to forum


----------



## carcrazy62 (Apr 3, 2014)

nice pictures guys


----------



## mburton (Apr 6, 2014)

*just purchased 06 goat*

:yesnod:


----------



## EFoxwell (Mar 15, 2014)

Only had her about two months. Done longtubes, catless mids, Bassani exhaust, monster stage 2 clutch w/ adjustable master cylinder, and an aluminum 1 piece drive shaft.

The week I got her:










Added 5% tint and plasti-dipped the wheels.










Removed the front license plate bracket.










And a shot with my other fun toy.


----------



## wrp (Aug 24, 2011)

We're back


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ethyl is no longer stealth


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

*RA6 progress*

Got the basics together in time for the GM Nationals and now stance is set and after the setback of having to replace the stage 4 Monster clutch, will soon be doing the paint details CTS-V brakes.


----------



## Bawlzdeep (Jun 7, 2015)

My Brazen 06' 6spd that I picked up in Reno a month ago. K&N cai, exhaust is just cats and tips, TSW Nurburgring 18x8 wheels with fun cheap 245s. I'm working on the cosmetic issues before I get into the go-fast stuff.


















Nice wheels, garbage "fun" tires, some surface rust on rotors and hubs. 

































Got some more cosmetic stuff to fix but I'm loving it as my daily driver!


----------



## Bawlzdeep (Jun 7, 2015)

Had some scuffs in the bumper insert. Sanded them down with 80, 120 sandpaper then hit the whole piece with super fine steel wool. It's my first time painting or prepping plastic. It turned out really nice. Think I'll do the grill inserts next.


----------



## MattyIce (Jul 1, 2015)

So it took me two months to find but i was patient and I finally found the one. 2006 impulse metallic blue M6 GTO with SLP headers back exhaust. And the cherry on top you ask? Only 18k miles : )


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks great!...sooooo shiny...

Bill


----------



## imfastrnu2 (Jun 23, 2015)

*2005 gto*

Just picked up my 2005 GTO from a dealership in Ohio.

Midnight Blue Metallic
Automatic
15,000 miles
one owner


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet! Love the color too! :thumbsup:


----------



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice ride and low miles congrats!


----------



## ryno (Jul 19, 2013)

that looks awesome


----------



## ryno (Jul 19, 2013)

Id love an 06 black 6spd with red interrior


----------



## *~*Ls1~*~PRiNCeSS*~* (Sep 23, 2015)

June vs. Now  needs work. Lots of it. Someone took a tire iron to the back windows. I wanted to cry


----------



## Whiplash06Goat (Sep 23, 2015)

*'06 ibm m6*

My favorite toy


----------



## jed970 (Oct 3, 2015)

my 2004 I've been working on


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

My 05 M6, I love this thing! Too bad I have to sell it :bang head:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jed970 said:


> my 2004 I've been working on


Welcome to the forums!! :cheers
Lice looking CF hood!


----------



## ThatblackGTO (Oct 11, 2015)

04 m6 mostly stock for now lol working on full bolt on's


----------



## Willys6ptslo (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys im new to the forum and new to the group of gto owners. I just bought myself a 2005 gto 6.0 with barely any miles on it. What do you guys think?


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bitchin:grin2:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

KarliniSmeagol11 said:


> Bitchin:grin2:


Haven't heard anyone say that for a number of years.......:surprise:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

HP11 said:


> Haven't heard anyone say that for a number of years.......:surprise:


I think it died back in the '70's along with bonnaroo.


Do you remember The Palomino or Mission Pontiac?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't recall Palomino other than the Zappa reference in his song but I do remember Mission Pontiac. It was on the corner of 9th St. and E St. There's a little 'fly by night' used car lot there on the corner and a used furniture store, a thrift store, and a auto paint and body shop on that block now.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Not much left of old Berdoo, Valley Tire and Zulch is still around and I think the old BBQ place on Waterman.
Let me know if you see one of those Mission Pontiac plate frames, took me a year to find that one and I am still looking for one more.


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

Not Dead yet!


----------



## dracer247 (Feb 17, 2017)

Just bought her.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dracer247 said:


> Just bought her.


:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> :cheers


Where you been??


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Where you been??


What's up HP11? 

I've been around sparingly because of the job. I try to log on when I can though to see how things are going. As long as I have the goat, I'll be around. :smile3: How are you?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm doing well also. Still have my Goat. Probably won't ever sell it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I'm doing well also. Still have my Goat. Probably won't ever sell it.


If I get a C6 Z06, E63 AMG or C63 AMG, I will more than likely get rid of mine. I bought mine new in '05 and I've definitely had my fun with it so moving on from it won't be a hard thing to do. Well, I say that now, but I'll probably shed a tear or two once it's gone. :crying:


----------



## Astroviking (Feb 11, 2018)

After searching for a few months I found the right car for me.. Lightly modded '05, bright yellow, A4.  Drove it home from Illinois to Arizona. (Photo of mileage is post-drive)


Edit: Just realized a necro-bumped a thread from over a year ago.. Whoops.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Some recent photos of the Beast. These will be submitted with my entry form for the 2019 Dallas Autorama.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You get my VOTE!....shows what you can do by yourself as an owner by stepping out of your comfort zone and arming yourself with the right knowledge and persevering until the final nut and bolt go in by your own hand. The black is STUNNING, good luck Bear.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

The black does look awesome bear. Congrats!


----------



## ptcerio (May 29, 2018)

Willys6ptslo said:


> Hey guys im new to the forum and new to the group of gto owners. I just bought myself a 2005 gto 6.0 with barely any miles on it. What do you guys think?


These were taken on 5/1/2018


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Recent picture of my 64 GTO w/original 389 engine, tripower added and Muncie M20 transmission.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> You get my VOTE!....shows what you can do by yourself as an owner by stepping out of your comfort zone and arming yourself with the right knowledge and persevering until the final nut and bolt go in by your own hand. The black is STUNNING, good luck Bear.





MidnightAuto said:


> The black does look awesome bear. Congrats!


Thanks ever so much for the kind words, guys. :thumbsup:

Bear


----------



## Taylor Rich (Apr 6, 2019)

my 05 Midnight blue metallic!!
Ls2 with a t56 with about 125k of pure joy!!!


----------



## Bertmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Taylor Rich said:


> my 05 Midnight blue metallic!!
> Ls2 with a t56 with about 125k of pure joy!!!


Hey Girl, that car looks familiar :smile3::smile3::smile3::smile3::smile3:


----------



## dream-builder (Jan 13, 2020)

242379 said:


> Show your goat, two weeks old and 1,100 milesarty:


Blue is my favorite color


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is my GTO being driven away by it's new owner. (I guess I can't call it my GTO anymore) Bought it in 2009 so I owned it for almost 11 years.


----------



## Sneaky626 (May 31, 2014)

ptcerio said:


> These were taken on 5/1/2018
> View attachment 116315
> 
> 
> View attachment 116317


This post is two years old but man, good looking car and crazy low miles! And I thought I did good when I bought mine with 38k


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I sold mine (the post above yours) in January with right at 30000 miles after 11 years of ownership.


----------



## FuriousGoat (Jun 7, 2014)

06 - intake, LT headers, x pipe. Just hit 50k miles


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

242379 said:


> Show your goat, two weeks old and 1,100 milesarty:


NICE !


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

242379 said:


> Nice wheels! They go good with the PBM. Your stance looks like it's got a little rake to it, some suspension mods?
> 2006 tail lights would blend in nice.


WHAT DID YOU DO WEITH THE 18" GTP WHEELS THAT CAME ON THE CAR ?


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

242379 said:


> Beautiful


2005 GTO NA-PE LOOKS FOR THE MOST PART STOCK/BASE 6.0 L PE MODS ARE(mostly hidden from normal view) rates at 690hp/57rpm witrh 707 ft. [email protected] when running tops it will go 0-60 in 2.2 seconds....haven't had it on a track yet,but iriwndale just re-opened so now i can get some official times /videos......btw...if you doubt my rates....ya i shake my head too on these figures ,but i can say this....i beat a Tesla X IN Newport beach on the Blvd.,just before PCH....His course and all but a straight up race...he was preetty much fully charged .......we both were neck and neck crossing the first intersection()tesla was leading by a nose).I hit second and gained a half fender or so....he crept up a foot or so,then i hit 3rd and was 2 or 3 car lengths and leaving him on the 1/8 mile mark.....i asked for all kinds of proof,are u sure he was racing?,etc.,etc.,etc.,Ya he a ...said he was going to smoke my old fosil.....personnally...i could give a sh!t what anyone says or thinks....lol...because i was there and DID IT !!!!! I drove from that location to home up the 55fwy mumbling all the way home"I don't believe it. I beat a TeslaX, THE ONE they say "Can't be beat"" Someone contact Musk and tell him to retract his statement....because i did it !.....lol......what a [email protected]#king BEAST... YA.....so glad i got this car as my ret./midlife crisis moe-beal......BTW her name is"Shelby after my Blue Queensland Heeler(rip Shebee) my fav dog of all most 23 years.....and yes, she was just as bad ass....great name choice for both.I found my heaven on earth in this car....hope you find yours!!!!!!


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

SHELBY LSXGTO said:


> 2005 GTO NA-PE LOOKS FOR THE MOST PART STOCK/BASE 6.0 L PE MODS ARE(mostly hidden from normal view) rates at 690hp/5700rpm with 707 ft. [email protected],,,, when running tops it will go 0-60 in 2.2 seconds....reason.....the original owner @ ruffly 55,000 miles o.d./ rebuilt the motor ,and changed the sleaves to alloy/Ti 402ci stroker sleaves,,,,of course that means the colls were upped to LSX 7.0 LITRE colls,and i use 10.5mm low ohm JDMspeed wires,,,(would have loved to meet this guy) haven't had it on a track yet,but irwindale just re-opened so now i can get some official times /videos......btw...if you doubt my rates....ya,, i shake my head too.... on these figures ,but i can say this....i beat a Tesla X in Newport beach on the Blvd.,just before PCH....His course and all, but a straight up race...he was preetty much fully charged .......we both were neck and neck crossing the first intersection()tesla was leading by a nose).I hit second and gained a half fender or so....he crept up a foot or so,then i hit 3rd and was 2 or 3 car lengths and leaving him on the 1/8 mile mark.....i'm asked for all kinds of proof,",are u sure he was racing?,etc.,etc.,etc.",Ya he ...said he was going to smoke my old fosil.....personnally...i could give a sh!t what anyone says or thinks....lol...because i was there and DID IT !!!!! I drove from that location to home up the 55fwy mumbling all the way home,"I don't believe it..... I beat a TeslaX, THE ONE they say, "Can't be beat"". Someone contact Muskie and tell him to retract his statement....because i did it !.....lol......what a [email protected]#king BEAST... YA.....so glad i got this car as my ret./midlife crisis moe-beal......BTW her name is"Shelby after my Blue Queensland Heeler(rip Shebee) my fav dog of all most 23 years.....and yes, she was just as bad ass....great name choice for both.I found my heaven on earth in this car....hope you find yours!!!!!!
> View attachment 142717
> View attachment 142718
> View attachment 142719
> ...


these fotos of the car are a year + old...Shebee now looks abit different....but she's a Spartan.....ya, some good looks........but it's all about the drive-train.....runs on 91oct.//////once and a while i might add a gallon of methynol e-85 as a cleaner......you can take cleaner and use it where it applies.(recent mods include but not limited to: all new 3" stainless exhaust w/Thrush muffs(THANKYOU TO THE MUFFLERMAN IN PLACENTIA,CA)..,,,,,5 yr/100,000mile refurb 4a65e trans., added a new quart and a half deeper = about 1-1/4" lower aluminum pan finned /and has a new easy to get to drain plug. iridium plugs gm type 4 now''''these only last about 2500 miles....hell I put a set of oem doub/platinums in it( ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO ),and when i check them at 900 miles the platinum electrodes were gone..GONE ! Only a little skinny wire/electrode left.....goes thru mobil one syn/extended performance oil in about 1200miles. i change out the trans oil at the same rate using castrol syn,, plus 2 qts of Lucus trans stop slip....the trans stop slip is GOLD.....JUST ABOUT TO DO THIS TUNE UP in less that a month....hopefully.......lol, it gets great gas miles approx. 3.9-7mpg., in the city ,,,7-11mpg., on the road,,,that's if you drive it with in the normal limits of the traffic laws and donot rev. the motor ,put it this way .....it eats a quarter tank in a 1/4 mile race(my 81 track turbo-firebird was worst)...i got this car when the flu started and got gas for many months for 2.25-3.00 a gallon. i don't drive anywhere these days,but it is my daily driver and spent btw 150 -300 dollars for gas a month...i'll get some newer pics up soon.....one hell of a GREAT car in my op.


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

sorry wrong pics at the bottom that's my 81 track ready turbo firebird i had from late 81' till 90' ,i had psycho mods to that car including a water injector...it was wicked fast but nothing like ShebeetheGTO !!!!


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

GOING TO NAP............ BEEN UP SINCE 2AM....


(I AGAIN HAVE 2 OLDER DOGS,ONE IS A GREAT PYRENESS WHOS ABOUT 15-1/2 YRS,,,LIKE 5 YRS OVER HIS AGE LIMIT,AND I WANTED TO SPEND AS MUCH TIME WITH HIM AS I CAN....IT's NOT GOING TOO BE LONG.....THIS IS THE TOUGH PART OF DOG OR CAR OWNERSHIP....WHEN THEY DIE BEYOND RETURN...HUG THE ONE YOU LOVE,,,SEE YOU GUYS AROUND.... LET ME KNOW IF A GATHERING ,,, IN MY AREA IS HAPPENING,OR IF YOU PLAN TO BE AT IRWINDALE ON THURSDAY NITE(TUNER NITE)i'LL DO WHAT I CAN TO MAKE IT.......Thank you 4 your time....GTOs are some of the best designed/made cars on the planet !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

JMH GTO said:


> *I was wondering about the fenders*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you for reading my mind. (grip like crazy aaaaa?)


I like the looks,,, nice add!!!!..........my axles were shortened(not by me, but the orginal owner). i can run in my rear 275 g-force bfgs on stock/base 17"GTO wheels w/o outer wheel well mods , looks sick,,,granted ,,,, the inner spacing is about 1 inch max,,,,it's tight but do-able for the track . i also run a set of GT 11" rinklewalls too! w/o probs......that's going straight...otherwise i run daily 245s in a hi-speed rated Bridgestones.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

SHELBY LSXGTO:

242379's posts are from almost 15 years ago. JMH GTO's are almost as old. Doubtful that either of them still come here. Very few do anymore. You've posted quite a bit of content in a short time. Not likely to get many reads as this site is fairly slow. You just joined today and you are the top contributor of the month.........js Oh, and based on the fact that you did all 9 of your posts today as well as an innumerable amount of 'likes' to many necro threads, this will likely be the last time we see you.....a one day TROLLING expedition through the site......the internet can be so entertaining......


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I'm doing well also. Still have my Goat. Probably won't ever sell it.


Funny how things can change........


----------



## Coops GTO's (Jul 30, 2021)

This my 05 and 68 GTO's


----------



## 1st2004gto (Dec 15, 2021)

My 2004 Goat.


----------



## GTOmando (12 mo ago)

Here’s my 2006 Pontiac GTO PBM M6


----------



## stacey.hickey74 (10 mo ago)

242379 said:


> Show your goat, two weeks old and 1,100 milesarty:


----------



## stacey.hickey74 (10 mo ago)




----------



## J.Belmore04'ImpulseBlue (8 mo ago)

dustyminpin said:


> *'06 A4, 18"s, 12,000 miles*
> 
> my everyday driver, bought new in june. got the diablosport predator tuner, a k&n air charger cai, and the autocross grill. love the car to death. top speed of 163 mph. 2 tickets so far...
> Dustin.


Hey I realize that your post is old so you may not even see this however if you do I was curious to see what you had to say about the Diablo predator tuner compared to cost? Would you have done anything different?


----------



## Smittys06gto (5 mo ago)

Howdy folks. I'm new here. I was just blessed with an 06 torrid red, M6 goat. 132k miles.
Drove her home from Kansas city to South Carolina and she runs like a champ
Pedders shocks and springs helped with the corners. 
The intake manifold seems to have a whining noise.. 😉😁


----------

